# Lightroom speed up tips



## Jona100 (Dec 28, 2011)

Anybody got any? Main issue for me is the 'loading' delay when zooming in on pictures.


----------



## K-amps (Dec 28, 2011)

What hardware do you have?

I use a I7-950 quad core clocked to 4Ghz: 6GB RAM and a SSD for the main Application launch. I never have any issues with zooming loading... however since my catalogs are on a slower HDD disk, if I load more than 50 pics at once, I hear constant churning of the HDD as it backs up the library I am working on. That to me is irritating. Sometimes I have 300 pics loaded, then it slows down even more... but used sanely, I have no real issues with it.

I have had about 4-5 blue screens of death caused by LR3 on my Win7 Ulti 64bit OS... in a 5 month period. But it was a non-issue since after rebooting, the libraries came up as they were before, I did not lose any work done in that session (perhaps that explains the constant churning of the non-SSD, harddrive). 

Apart from the sharpness tool within LR3, I am pretty pleased with the product.


----------



## handsomerob (Dec 28, 2011)

You could higher the cache size under Edit->Preferences->File Handling.
And you could set your own preferred preview size/quality under Edit->Catalog Settings->File Handling.

Even better, when importing you can choose 1:1 as preview size (Render Previews). The importing process will take a whooooole lot longer, but it will pay off enormously when you are viewing/editing your photos.

Finally, adding more RAM and upgrading to a better CPU will also speed things up.


----------



## K-amps (Dec 28, 2011)

handsomerob said:


> You could higher the cache size under Edit->Preferences->File Handling.
> And you could set your own preferred preview size/quality under Edit->Catalog Settings->File Handling.
> 
> Even better, when importing you can choose 1:1 as preview size (Render Previews). The importing process will take a whooooole lot longer, but it will pay off enormously when you are viewing/editing your photos.
> ...



+1 Great tips!


----------



## handsomerob (Dec 28, 2011)

K-amps, it's a great idea to use an SSD drive for the application launch. Did you try storing your catalog on that drive? That should speed things up dramatically since those drives excel in random read/write.


----------



## K-amps (Dec 28, 2011)

handsomerob said:


> K-amps, it's a great idea to use an SSD drive for the application launch. Did you try storing your catalog on that drive? That should speed things up dramatically since those drives excel in random read/write.



I thought about it... however I have only about 43GB left on it and the Catalogs will fill that in about 1 year even if I don't have other apps running there... if it does get to be a huge issue, I might archive and move to SSD... but so far it is not too bad.


----------

